# ...and I hope our business relationship can be as mutually beneficial as possible.



## Dunecat (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm pretty new to marijuana, and I just thought I'd intro myself. From NZ, still in high, enjoy getting high, find that getting high is to my psyche as differentiation is to finding the gradient of a curve. I love growing things as well. My hobbies are growing herbs, a bit of tobacco, and growing money through investment. Sadly those herbs do not yet include green. 

I have an issue to raise...what scares me about the current state of society, is the attitude held towards anybody who uses or trades illegal drugs. I've found that a lot of people are quite supportive of incredibly harsh jail time for drug users and dealers. Terms get used, implying that the individual in question should be executed, or thrown in jail, with no real consideration for justice. But society as a whole seems to have a rather dangerous view towards criminals.

The willingness to make a judgement on ignorance and brand these people as below human is a very, very dangerous thing. Because when we can block out a minority's humanity, bad things always happen. Let me demonstrate.

"God I hate those drug users and dealers! They cause all the problems in society; the prostitution, crime, and all that money that they suck up from the government too! They're absolute scum, we should chuck them all in jail and throw away the key! Why can't the government just arrest those drug dependant rats and remove them from our society?! All those lawyers and cops do is sit around and hand out light sentences while those druggies continue to suck money out of society like the parasites they are!"

And now, replace any terms synonymous with drug user/dealer with the word Jew(s).

We may see those judges as slack sometimes, but I sure as hell hope they're more enlightened than the rest of the populace. We need to overcome that primal urge to judge in ignorance, and to keep an open mind to all things. Even the things we consider evil and have been taught to consider evil. 

I was on 420chan earlier, but really, I'm glad I left. I want a community where people are more cautious as to what they say, and where people pay each other the respect they should. This is simply unachievable on an imageboard with mods that simply love to be a bunch of unfunny faggots.


----------



## cannabisguru (Jun 29, 2011)

heh, well.. getting respect around here is fairly hard. For one, around here.. I've learned that respect is earned, not given out freely. Also, with all the young kiddies around this site.. its kinda hard to keep a community where everyone treats each other with respect.

However, if this site was only inhabited by people of 21+ or older... I think (scratch that); I know for a fact.. things would be much more civil around here. But, unfortunately, there is no way to rid this site of the young kiddies.. so we just deal with them (meaning ignore them). Well, that's what I do anyhow.. its fairly easy to pinpoint the youngsters around here.. you can almost always tell about how old they are and how immature/mature they are just by reading their threads/posts.

But anyhow.. other than that? RIU is alright in my book. We just need to get rid of the youngsters IMO.. 

peace.


----------



## Airzman22 (Jun 30, 2011)

^ Wow. Your disdainful view of youngsters is exactly what OT is talking about with respect to the harsh and unwarranted treatment of the productive members of society who do also take illicit drugs. I truly hope that your opinion does not represent the majority on this website.

edit: I did not mean to come off as harsh as I did. As a 19 year old, and a newbie to marijuana culture I hope to change your mind. Not all of us are that bad.


----------



## Dunecat (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah that's all good fellas. There are probably plenty of under 18's here that don't fuck with everyone. But hey, some still do.

I'm considering growing in my attic, maybe two or three plants for personal use. You guys had any experience with discreet grow ops?


----------

